
Reading the World in 196 Books (2014) - tokenadult
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20130715-reading-the-world-in-365-days
======
manaskarekar
Direct link to the list
[http://ayearofreadingtheworld.com/thelist/](http://ayearofreadingtheworld.com/thelist/)

